# Make Your Own Mixes



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Came across this site earlier tonight and thought some folks may find it handy. 16 recipes to make your own dry mixes.

http://www.justpeace.org/mixes.htm


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Came across this site earlier tonight and thought some folks may find it handy. 16 recipes to make your own dry mixes.
> 
> http://www.justpeace.org/mixes.htm


Thanks! I went to this site and printed some recipes and then I went into the magazines and printed several more pages of recipes! Good stuff:congrat:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Good site. Theres also a book called Make a Mix. Been out for a long time. I found it at the library and then found it at the thrift store. Tons of mixes and recipes.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Came across this site earlier tonight and thought some folks may find it handy. 16 recipes to make your own dry mixes.
> 
> http://www.justpeace.org/mixes.htm


I ran across that site(or one like it) a while back and did not pay much attention to it at the time, have been trying to find it ever since,

Thanks


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks UncleJoe, I saved it to print out later.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

UncleJoe,
Thank you, usually putting me, fire and food in the same room is not a good idea but these look really easy. 
Moose


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Been making my own mixes for about 20 years. Have about 40+ pages and I still find something new to add once in a while.


----------

